# I'm BAAAAaaack!



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I've had some computer troubles (and I forgot my password here) but I made a new account, and now I'm back to plague the members 


If you remember me


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks 


I'm glad to see the Composer Guestbook is out of the test stage 

Kevin


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome back mate


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Great to see you back, Kevin


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome back Kevin.

We missed you.


Margaret


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Back with a hyphen!  Welcome back. 

Both your usernames redirect to profile page of your current account. I wonder how we will be able to search for your older posts, when we need to. Kh?


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

well, I can't see you searching for a lot of my posts, they weren't terribly helpful or informative


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

trojan-rabbit said:


> well, I can't see you searching for a lot of my posts, they weren't terribly helpful or informative


You see, I could you use them as examples of posts that aren't terribly helpful or informative.   j/k

P.S.: I see that your post count has gone up to 103 now.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

wow!

Thanks Daniel!

Kevin


----------

